# nouvelle AppleTV transfert d'un film loué



## Daniel41 (13 Février 2011)

Bonjour
Je viens d'acheter la toute nouvelle AppleTV. J'ai loué un film chez iTunes que j'ai téléchargé sur mon iMac. J'ai transféré ce film sur mon MacBook Pro. Je constate que je ne peux voir ce film avec le portable, AppleTV signale que le film ne peut être lu car il a été téléchargé par un autre ordinateur. J'ai lu dans les explications d'AppleTV qu'il était possible de transférer sans problème un film loué sur un autre support. Un transfert iMac-iBookPro n'est-il vraiment pas possible?


----------



## Gwen (13 Février 2011)

Cet ordinateur est autorisé avec le même identifiant qui a servi à acheter le film ?


----------



## Daniel41 (13 Février 2011)

Merci pour la question.

J'ai téléchargé le film SolitaryMan , 3 go, avec mon iMac en me connectant avec mon identifiant Apple pour iTunes. Le nom de mon iMac (est-ce l'identifiant que vous mentionnez?) n'est pas le même que le nom de mon BookPro. Mais si je me connecte à iTunes avec mon Mac Book Pro, j'utilise le même identifiant qu'avec l'iMac. Dans ce dernier, j'ai l'autorisation pour 5 ordinateurs.
Ai-je bien compris votre question?

J'ai pu transférer le film loué par l'iMac sans problème dans le Mac Book Pro. Mais comme déjà signalé, avec le portable impossible de lire la location, car sa lecture est autorisée sur un autre ordinateur ou appareil.


----------



## Laurent Fignon (14 Février 2011)

L'identifiant iTunes, *c'est l'adresse email que vous indiquez en haut à droite* dans la fenêtre de l'iTunes Store ; bref le "truc" qui vous permet de faire vos emplettes. Tous les fichiers vidéos "vérolés" par la DRM Fairplay3 sont dépendants de ce compte.

Bref j'achète un fichier vidéo sur iTunes à partir de mon compte totoLULU@lili.com :

 Ce fichier ne peut être lu que par les ordinateurs autorisés avec ce compte (maximum 5 ordinateurs)
 Ce fichier sera lisible sur les iBidules (nombre illimité), synchronisés avec les ordinateurs autorisés pour ce compte totoLULU@lili.com
 Pour l'AppleTV1 : les fichiers ne seront visibles que si l'AppleTV1 est autorisée avec ce compte iTunes totoLULU@lili.com
 Pour l'AppleTV2 : il faut activer le partage à domicile du compte iTunes totoLULU@lili.com sur l'AppleTV ET sur l'ordinateur sur lequel elle va récupérer en stream la vidéo précédemment téléchargée...



Laurent F


----------

